# Stef's status report 50 days



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ok, I've just past the half century mark. I'm past the 50 day point and am on one of the rest days and decided to try and objectively asses my progress. Changes are generally very subtle and cumulative over a long period of time. About 1 month ago, just before Christmas, my physical symptoms actually got pretty bad, worse than when I had started the program. I know a lot of people experience this set back within a couple of weeks of starting it. The way it was explained to me, is that your sub-conscience mind is struggling to hang on to it's well known and embedded beliefs and is doing it's best to re-enforce those beliefs (I'm sure someone else here can elaborate on this). Needless to say, this increased my anxiety level and some days I even felt a little depressed. But, I didn't stop listening even though some days, I didn't think I could last through and entire session. If anything however, By this point, I was very comfortable in the daily routine, and actually looked forward to those 1/2 hour sessions. If I wasn't feeling very well, I would wait for a point in the day (or evening) where my physical symptoms would subside a little so at least I wouldn't be distracted by things like nausea. Some days however, there was no subsiding in symptoms at all, and I just went ahead with the sessions. Even though it took a little longer to relax during the session, I amazed myself at the fact that I could relax when I was feeling so bad. I have to take this opportunity to thank some very special members of our community that provided a lot of support and encouragement through the chat room: Eric, AZ, Marilyn, Jean - I hope I'm not forgetting anyone. If you are using these tapes and find you may be struggling, head over to the chat room during the hypno-therapy allotted times. These people kept me on track and I belive are responsible for encouraging me to continue, when I was at a very low point. Thank you guys That 2 weeks stretch back in December was the low point, and hasn't been like that since. As a matter of fact, I'd have to say that I am feeling quite a bit better. This is only the half way point so I don't want to jump to conclusions or am I ready to claim victory. I have had periods in my past where my IBS has gone into remission without any kind of effort on my part. That is why I am not prepared at this point to publicly state that it has been the tapes that are responsible for my improvement, although my inner voice is whispering to me that it is the tapes. In the program, there is a little chart that let's you quantify your symptoms and try and measure your improvement throughout the duration of the program. I'll try to do that for you here: code: Symptom Improvement to date ------- ------------------- Constipation 20% Nausea 40% Bloating 40% Gas 30% Anxiety 60% Eneregy Level 50% I hope I am being as objective as possible, although as you can imagine, being objective is not easy and maybe not beneficial considering the nature of IBS. I will keep you posted as to my progress. Good health, Stef.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Way to go, Stef!







I'm glad we're able to help you, and that the hypno chats are so useful. It's great to have this forum and everyone else's support, isn't it?JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We are SO happy for ya, Stef!!! You are doing just what I did at the half-way point; it just gets better and better. And I appreciate the "thank you"...that is so kind of you!!! You are a very nice person!! Say "hello" to your wife for me!







Hope she is well!------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi again,I just want to comment on this post put up by Stef because I seem to be going through the same thing. In his post he comments about the sub-conscious fighting back and how IBS symptoms get worse for a little while after a couple of weeks of doing the program.Anyways I seem to be going through the same thing and also am getting a little depressed with the situation because I've seen some worsening of symptoms lately. I'm just confused because when I started the program I felt like I was starting to make improvements but recently things have been getting a little worse. Is this just the sub-conscious holding on to its well-known beliefs like Stef says in his post. If so when will I break through and see improvement of symptoms again? Sorry if this sounds confusing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi All,Victor,Some people, not all experiece this to some degree. Imagine your old thoughts being like a really tight rope. Then it is released, the rope will swiing around abit until it comes to a stop again. All the activity is over and things get calmer again.It is a sign of resistance by the subcon, but is natural in some people.Also it gives us a sharp little reminder that we are getting better







If you think you have gone back a bit, really don't worry.Becuase when we take a step back, it widens our perspective, we stand back from a job we might have to do. Also while we are standing back, we can see where we've been







and if you have done it once you do it again, and then go forward once again.Stick with it, it happens sometimes but fortunately it is a sign that things are moving on. Don't try to do anything, just keep listening.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks Mike,That's very reassuring to hear that this happens because things have been rougher than usual for me lately. But I'm confident I'll break through soon.


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Victor,I'm going to post a 75 day status report soon ( as soon as I get there







.I know for me, it's a real help being able to "compare notes" so to speak going through the same thing. Sounds like you are having a bad set back but don't dispair. I was much better after my initial set back.A little sneak preview and highlights of my up-coming status report







:- More improvements ... - Some minor set-backs (nothing too bad)- Stef hits a plateau (but holding steady)Tune in next week - same bat channel, same bat time ...Stef


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2001)

Thanks for the report Stef, you sound like you're doing well. Just curious - when did you start to turn things around after that initial setback?


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

VictorThings started to turn around for me about 5 to 6 weeks into the program or about 2-3 weeks after my set back. It's important to note that everyone is different. Like Mike said, some people experience this, not all. I wouldn't set my milestones by what others experience. It helps to know that you are not alone though.What helped me a lot was joining in the live chats during the allotted hypno-therapy times. Eric, AZ, Jean, Marilyn and many others were always there to lend support and advice. Join us. I frequent the chat room often as well.Stef.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Stef and Victor...Just to reassure you; about 30 plus days into it, I got fet up and quit altogether, felt like my symptoms were worse, and I really "fought" it or something. It was like intellectually, I knew I should do it, but my mind was stubborn and putting up definite barriers of some kind. I am only sharing this to encourage you. I analyzed the whole thing (I was awful, ask Mike...lots of emails..) and I was my own worst enemy. So I started up again, a little before where I left off, and kept going from there. It is like a gradual and subtle change: better, better, back, better, better, better, back, and then better, better better...well, at least for me..you see what I mean, like a gradually improving line with a few dips here and there, but the dips get fewer and farther apart. Of course, this is for me. Some others have different experiences. So hang in there, and know that this is part of the deal for some of us. And if you listen to the introduction now and then, a few of the answers are given for which you now have the questions!!!And yes, do join us Victor in chat..we would love to share!!!Take care, everyone and feel better!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2001)

HI All,Stef & Marilyn,Thanks for the feedback it does help others to know that what we think are individual fears or setbacks have generally been experienced by others and successfully over come.Marilyn you point in listening to side 1 occassionally is a very good one







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2001)

Stef, thanks for the reply it's good to hear that you managed to overcome that initial setback after about 5-6 weeks of the program. You're right that everyone is different and my progress won't be identical to what you experience, but it is encouraging to hear when you did manage to get over the hump.Marilyn, I also have days like I feel my symptoms have somehow become worse so it's encouraging to hear you say you went through the same thing. But I also know that I've seen positive changes since starting the program and that's why I'm sticking with it despite the rough days. It's just hard to imagine how I can ever feel good again after having IBS dominate my life for so long.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, I thought the same thing. I was the first on the bb to do this two years ago. I haven't listen to the IBS audio tapes for a year and am still doing great. Now that a lot of others are doing better and for a while now, it isn't just me they were effective for. The pain side of my IBS is virtually gone for the most part, with an occasional mild feeling once a month, as opposed to the severe contractions four times a week I was having. I had one start of a severe attack and within ten minutes calmed my self down, using self hypnosis from what I learned from Mike and it went away. This is funny, but do you know the feeling of having to go to the bathroom really bad and when you do there is that relief feeling. Where after you go everything relaxes. That is kind of the feeling I can put myself into, to calm my gut down. I am c and d, and I find I can speed up digestion if I am constipated and slow it down when I have d.Hang in there everyone is different and it takes some time to change. You'll do fine.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2001)

I've got to say that I have seen improvement in my symptoms since starting hypnotherapy which is a good thing. But I still have very troublesome symptoms on some days that make me feel really down and discouraged. So although I'm feeling a little bit better in general I still have days where I get really upset. It's just hard to stay positive some days and I also feel guilty that I'm not doing more with my life. I still feel somewhat limited by IBS and that it's still holding me back from pursuing my dreams.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hey Victor.I did CBT awhile ago (I'm gonna try Mikes tapes and see if I can get some additional benefit--like getting off the last of the meds) and it can be really frustrating to be better for awhile and get a set back.I got dramatically better in a short period of time and stayed quite a bit better for quite awhile before the IBS flared up. There is that moment of fear that all the gains have been erased. But having gone through a few of those I know that the flare up doesn't last forever and I don't go back to the way it was before. And it helps to remind myself of that on the occasions when I do flare. I seem to be getting better control of the occasional flare ups. Trusting that the symptoms will go away again is a big part of that for me. When I get stuck in the ohno not again







it seems to make the flare worse. When I can stay focused and calm it almost seems like I can talk my gut out of what it's gonna do (I liken it to Croc Hunter guy talking the snake out of killing him while still holding on to it).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------

